# "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad" Error when starting



## TotallyLost (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there,

Let me apologize in advance if I didn't post at the right section for as my name suggests, I'm totally lost. Let me also apologize in advance for the length of this post, I just want to provide you guys with the most detailed info. Here are some of the specs for my PC:

Window Vista Pro (5.1 Build 2600), Service Pack 2 (I believe)
System Model: P4VTE
Bios: Version 07.00T
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.00Ghz

Anyway, I first got the "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad" Error last week after I opened up my PC for some vacuuming (it was really dusty and making a lot of noise.) This is not the first time I've ever vacuumed my PC, I did it a couple of times before w/o any incident. When I first got this error, I was presented with two choices, press F1 to set up or F2 for default values. Seeing this error for the first time, I chose the safer choice, in my opinion, and opt for default values. My computer did boot fine after that, but then I noticed the date and time are all reset back to 2004 when I first got the computer, also my norton anti-virus which should have a subscription for at least 3 more months said that it has expired. I tried to uninstalled then reinstall the norton again, but that failed. In addition to all this mess, my computer either froze after maybe 20 minutes or the blue screen of death appeared. After such incidents I was able to reboot my computer by pressing restart. However, after doing this working-freezing-restarting cycle for several times, my computer stops to boot altogether (the computer still runs but seems to be stuck in a loop or something and the screen remained dark.) I then left my PC alone for a day or two and when I turned it on again I was presented with the CMOS error a second time (not sure if it showed up the very first time I turned it on or after the computer went on the working-freezing-restarting cycle mentioned above.) This time with the help of a somewhat computer-savvy friend, I opt for the F1 set up option. In here, I went into the "Standard CMOS Setup" and changed the time and date to the current time and date and left everything the same. Then upon rebooting, the computer did work again with the correct time and date except for norton which still said it has expired. My computer froze soon after and the working-freezing-restarting cycle started again with my computer eventually unable to boot at all. My friend suggested that we opened up the computer and make sure everything is connected correctly, and they are. He then reset the CMOS by pulling out the CMOS from the motherboard and shift it over by one pin (there are 3 pins and the plugs has two, so if the pins are numbered 1 2 3 from left to right, the plugs now occupy the 2 3 position). Then he put the plug back to the original 1 2 position. We started the computer again after that, it worked with the exception of norton again and soon after the cycle start again and eventually my computer can't boot at all. This time I left my computer alone with the power supply unplugged for 3 days and when I plugged in the power supply and turned it on again this morning, not only does it work with correct time and date, my norton is valid again (no longer expired.) Unfortunately, my computer froze again after 16 minutes, I restarted it and it worked for 20 minutes and froze again. The third time I restarted my computer, it worked for a little bit before the blue screen of death appeared. I finally turned off my computer completely and wait for some time before turning it on again. Upon restarting the "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad" error showed up again, I press F1 and went into set up and are now still in there awaiting further help from you guys. 

I'm very sorry again for the lengthy post. Please help me because I really don't know what's going on :4-dontkno. Thank you very very much and hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## TotallyLost (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there,

It's been more than 72 hours and still there's no response to my post. I just want to add something to my previous post, my friend reset the bios by taking out the battery and then reinserting it along with changing the plug position as mentioned in the previous post. I'm really hoping someone can give me an answer to this problem soon be it good or bad. Someone please response!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What CPU?

How much RAM installed?

Brand/wattage PSU?

Integrated or graphics card installed?

Can you post the voltage readings from the BIOS?

Try replacing the CMOS battery.


----------



## TotallyLost (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi makinu1der2,

I would be happy to tell you all that information if I can log back in to my computer. I'm current at the "ambios simple setup utility - Version 1.21.12" after pressing F2 to go into the setup page when I saw the "checksum error" as mentioned in my very first post. I'm sorry if I sound a little clueless, because I am. If I can find out all the information you required from the setup screen, could you please show me how? If not, can you suggest what I should change in the Bios setup screen? I don't know if these help, but here are all the options that are in the setup screen:

1. Standard CMOS Setup
2. Advanced Setup
3. Power Management Setup
4. PCI/ Plug and Play Setup
5. Load Optimal Settings
6. Load Best Performance Settings
7. Features Setup
8. CPU PnP Setup
9. Hardware Monitor
10. Change Password

Thank you very much for replying and I'm very sorry for not being able to provide what you are asking for.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest replacing the CMOS Battery.


----------



## Finlander1962 (Sep 23, 2010)

TotallyLost said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Let me apologize in advance if I didn't post at the right section for as my name suggests, I'm totally lost. Let me also apologize in advance for the length of this post, I just want to provide you guys with the most detailed info. Here are some of the specs for my PC:
> 
> ...


----------



## Finlander1962 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello I just had the same problem it turned out to be a keyboard connection problem. I just removed keyboard connection and reconnected works great now. Check all of your connections maybe this will help you solve your problem.


----------

